# cycling? finished? what do i do to fix it?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i had a betta in a bowl and i knew it was cruel so i have him in a nice garage sale find, a 5 gallon tank which he is settled into happily 
the 5 gallon betta tank has a 2 inch betta and 1 1/2 inch gravel floor and a plastic plant, it has no filtration of any kind. (except water changes) 

what would u recomend for filtration if any at all? 

i was thinking of turning the 5 gallon into a quarintine tank later and a 10 gallon for betta or should the 10 gallon be the quarintine tank? 

it is cycling quit nicely with the nitrites starting there last conversion but my IMPORTANT question is why is my 5 gallon tank cycling nicely while the 29 gallon i started a week later is doing nothing at all?

stats on the 29: 1 inch fish 1 inch gravel ( wanna change to sand; how do i without screwing the cycle up if i aint already) and 3-4 big plastic plants( real will come later) i put water treatment in it when i first started and a little ph down (might that have screwed the bacteria growth)


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

wait until it has cycled and then change it to sand in two sessions. The other one few weeks later than the first.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

how do i keep the sand and gravel from mixing?
from how i describedin the first entry does it sound like i screwed something up cause my tank is not converting to nitrites and it has been a good 2 weeks (amonia is at about .5 on scale of 0-8)


----------

